# Are Laker fan's the greatest fans?...



## harper time (Aug 24, 2002)

Are Laker fans the greatest fans in the world in all sports? Besides those crazy Euro soccer fans I think we may be the best fans... What do you guys/girls think?


----------



## riddler (Aug 25, 2002)

i think boston has better fans, to be honest


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

I swear, that is one of the most arrogant things I have ever seen...  

"Best" fans? What the hell are you talking about!? The fans of one team are somehow "better" than the fans of another team...? This is sad...


----------



## harper time (Aug 24, 2002)

Like I have been saying... Everybody but Kings fans can accept my posts. I wasn't trying to get you mad. If the Laker boards or I get you mad just add me to your ignore list please. Thanks!


----------



## DP (Jun 7, 2002)

I just don't see how this thread can be productive. 

*closed*


----------

